# citori vs berretta white onyx



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

looking for o/u. something light. anybody have the citori superfeather with the english stock? anybody else have the white onyx and what do you think? any input negative or positive would be helpful. i did recently purchase a franchi renaisance (very light, nice gun) but it would not fire both barrels and had to bring it back. thank you


----------

